
A peek inside IBM's research lab points to the shortcomings of corporate R&D - jonbaer
http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-mh-a-peek-inside-ibm-s-research-20151012-column.html
======
andyjohnson0
The LA Time's link to the IEEE Spectrum article is borked. It should be [1].

[1] [http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/computing/hardware/david-...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/computing/hardware/david-divincenzo-on-his-tenure-at-ibm-and-the-future-
of-quantum-computing)

